# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  My Attempted Lean Bulk!

## Back In Black

So, here it is, the lean bulk log. It will be my first bulk for about 6 years (other than the bulk that comes with time off the gym and a hunger for white carbs and chocolate!). Idid cut and have then been running maintenance for about the last 7 weeks or so. Ill try and get some pics posted over the weekend.

Current stats

Age  40
Weight  167lbs (11st 13lbs)
Height - 511
Bodyfat  to follow 

My diet and workouts are listed below. Starting tomorrow!

I plan to run this for 8-10 weeks and then deload my workouts again for 2 weeks and eat at maintenance before lean bulking again.

Goals? As much lbm as possible with minimal fat gain (it is summer after all!). I havent bulked in forever so Im hoping my body will absorb what I throw at it in a very positive manner.

Potential issues  Ill be moving house to a whole new town in about 6 weeks and then trying to set up a business as soon as I find a retail premises. Also I have 2 weekends away in the next month which wont be very unhealthy but therell be no counting of macros either. Also hoping to get some surgery this year which will keep me out of lifting for up to 6 weeks.

Any comments, questions or anything else?

----------


## Back In Black

Supplements

5g BCAA's - upon waking, pre and post workout
3g Arginine AKG, 2g beta alanine, 1g vitamin C - pre lifting
Multi vitamin/mineral - with meal 1
15mg Yohimbine, 2g tyrosine, 200mg caffeine - pre cardio

----------


## Back In Black

The Eating Plan

Weeks 1&2 2750-2800cals

2 meals of 85g carbs, 70g pro, 12g fat, 1 meal of 75g carbs and 1 meal 55g carbs (each of these with same pro and fat macro's as meals 1&2)

MEAL 1 either whizzed into a shake or pancakes!
Whey isolate
Oats
Egg Whites (only in pancakes, not the shake)
Quark
Piece of fruit
Splenda

MEAL 2 (pre workout)
Porridge
Chicken
Green Veg

MEAL 3
Whey isolate
Brown Basmati Rice
Tuna
Green veg
Mixed Seeds

MEAL 4
Baked Potato
Red Meat
Green veg
Home made casein pudding
Any required additional EFA’s

Foods are subject to change here and there but they are what I like to eat so they will be mostly stuck to. Additional calories are likely to come from occasional sauces/marinades. I’m bulking, I’m allowing them :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

The Workouts

Week 1 4-6 reps

Day 1 Monday
Hex Bar Deadlifts  4 sets
Weighted Chins  4 sets
Supported Barbell Row  4 sets
Weighted Neutral Grip Pullups  4 sets

Day 2
Fasted HIIT/LIC/Interval cardio

Day 3
Leaning Lateral Raises  4 sets 8-10 reps
Seated dumbbell shoulder press  4 sets
Rear delt flyes  3 sets 8-10 reps
Close grip bench  4 sets
Rope pushdowns  2 sets 8-10 reps
Abs

Day 4
Fasted HIIT/LIC/Interval cardio


Day 5 
Leg Press  6 sets 12-15 reps
Romanian Deadlifts  4 sets 8-10 reps
Split squats  3 sets 8-10 reps
Hamstring curls  3 sets 8-10 reps
Calf Raises  6 sets 12-15 reps

Day 6
Rest 

Day 7
Incline Dumbell Press  4 sets
Decline Dumbell Press  4 sets
15 degree Incline Flyes  3 sets
Straight bar barbell curls  4 sets
Dumbell preacher curls  2 sets

Week 2  8-10 reps

Day 1
Hex Bar Deadlifts  4 sets
Supported Barbell Row  4 sets
Weighted Chins  4 sets
Wide grip cable row  4 sets

Day 2
Fasted HIIT/LIC/Interval cardio

Day 3
Cable Lateral Raises  4 sets 
Standing Military press  4 sets
Face Pulls  3 sets 12 reps
Weighted dips  4 sets
Straight bar pushdowns  2 sets 
Abs

Day 4
Fasted HIIT/LIC/Interval cardio
Leg Press  6 sets 15-20 reps
Romanian Deadlifts  4 sets 
Split squats  3 sets 10-12 reps
Hamstring curls  3 sets 10-12 reps
Calf Raises  6 sets 15-20 reps

Day 5
Leg Press  6 sets 15-20 reps
Romanian Deadlifts  4 sets 
Split squats  3 sets 10-12 reps
Hamstring curls  3 sets 10-12 reps
Calf Raises  6 sets 15-20 reps


Day 6
Rest

Day 7
Decline Dumbell Press  4 sets
Incline Dumbell Press  4 sets
30 degree Incline Flyes  3 sets
Seated dumbell curls  4 sets
Dumbell preacher curls  2 sets

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Cardio twice a week I see. Excited to follow this and learn along the way, I'm in! Goodluck!

----------


## Back In Black

> Cardio twice a week I see. Excited to follow this and learn along the way, I'm in! Goodluck!


Cardio twice a week for fitness and fat burning specific.

Day 1 - meal 1 - Pancakes  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Cardio twice a week for fitness and fat burning specific.
> 
> Day 1 - meal 1 - Pancakes


The all you can eat ones from Ihop?

----------


## Back In Black

> The all you can eat ones from Ihop?


As international as they claim to be, I've never seen one here! Oats, egg whites, quark, Splenda and baking powder! Yummy!

Day is about done, back workout went pretty good as it was my first full session in 2 weeks. Diet good, perhaps 10g of carbs and 8g of fat higher than planned but that's ok with me.

Tomorrow I have the day off so I'm going to do my cardio fasted rather than PWO.

Gonna get weighed weekly on a Thursday!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good luck dude! will be following for sure!  :Smilie:  sounds like u got a busy 2months or so ahead of u..

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> *As international as they claim to be, I've never seen one here!* Oats, egg whites, quark, Splenda and baking powder! Yummy!
> 
> Day is about done, back workout went pretty good as it was my first full session in 2 weeks. Diet good, perhaps 10g of carbs and 8g of fat higher than planned but that's ok with me.
> 
> Tomorrow I have the day off so I'm going to do my cardio fasted rather than PWO.
> 
> Gonna get weighed weekly on a Thursday!


You're right, I've been around all over the world and the only place that i've noticed is everywhere is McDonalds! Do a chicken nugget bulk!

----------


## StickyNicky

Being on a lean bulk myself and having similar stats as you (5'9, 175lb), count me in on this thread. Good luck to you and keep the updates coming!

----------


## akali

good luck on the journey will be watching your bulk!

----------


## Back In Black

> good luck dude! will be following for sure!  sounds like u got a busy 2months or so ahead of u..


Cheers mate, busy is the best way to be!

----------


## Back In Black

> Being on a lean bulk myself and having similar stats as you (5'9, 175lb), count me in on this thread. Good luck to you and keep the updates coming!


Thanks mate, be interesting to see your cals and macro split then?

----------


## Back In Black

> You're right, I've been around all over the world and the only place that i've noticed is everywhere is McDonalds! Do a chicken nugget bulk!


I'd be more inclined to do a Ben & Jerry's Phish Food bulk if it was gonna be dirty! Summer is here so it's clean all the way!

----------


## Back In Black

Morning, completely fasted, cardio done as planned. Upped the Yohimbine to 12.5mg - may have made my heart beat a little faster at times during cardio but other than that no sides. It will be upped to it's max of 15mg from the next workout.

2 meals down and will soon be hitting chest and bi's. Traps are a little sore from yesterdays back session :Smilie: 

And the sun is shining and it's quite warm. AT LAST :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> Morning, completely fasted, cardio done as planned. Upped the Yohimbine to 12.5mg - may have made my heart beat a little faster at times during cardio but other than that no sides. It will be upped to it's max of 15mg from the next workout.
> 
> 2 meals down and will soon be hitting chest and bi's. Traps are a little sore from yesterdays back session
> 
> And the sun is shining and it's quite warm. AT LAST


I'm subbed stem, quick question, what's yohimbine? And what does it do?

----------


## gbrice75

Subscribed - looking forward to seeing progress with this one!!!

----------


## gymsoldier

> And the sun is shining and it's quite warm. AT LAST


If you're having the same the weather as we are in Ireland, it'll be raining by the weekend I'd say haha.

Will be following this thread!

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm subbed stem, quick question, what's yohimbine? And what does it do?


It's a synthetic version of yohimbe a bark extract that was initially used as a test booster/'mood' enhancer. It's supposed to target stubborn fat used in the right quantities. It doesn't work in the presence of insulin hence, no BCAA's before morning cardio. The synthetic version is much more stable than the extract and has less sides.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I'd be more inclined to do a Ben & Jerry's Phish Food bulk if it was gonna be dirty! Summer is here so it's clean all the way!


Hahaha Ben and Jerry's bulk, what a great idea!!

What is your ultimate goal in terms of weight gain for this one? And are you going for 2lb gains a week?

----------


## --->>405<<---

phish food huh? never treid that one.. americone dream is fantastic!

----------


## Back In Black

> Hahaha Ben and Jerry's bulk, what a great idea!!
> 
> What is your ultimate goal in terms of weight gain for this one? And are you going for 2lb gains a week?


I knew somebody would put me on the spot with that one! Over 10 weeks I'm gonna struggle to put on a lot of quality weight. Even if I got 5lbs of lbm I'd be found somersaults. I'm under no illusion, I'm 40 and my test isn't what it used to be. But, it's the first bulk in ages and I think I know what I'm doing!

At 2lbs a week 75% of that would be fat and that's not what I'm shooting for. 

Other than Deload fortnights every 10 weeks this really is almost a year long lean bulk. 

Let's see!

----------


## Back In Black

> Subscribed - looking forward to seeing progress with this one!!!


Good news, thanks buddy. The more that subscribe the more accountable I am!

----------


## Back In Black

> If you're having the same the weather as we are in Ireland, it'll be raining by the weekend I'd say haha.
> 
> Will be following this thread!


It's glorious, supposed to be til Friday at least. About bloody time though.

Thanks for the support!

----------


## milky01623

I've subbed to this as your of a similar age etc and also I have a thirst for learning all things new.... Good luck

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I knew somebody would put me on the spot with that one! Over 10 weeks I'm gonna struggle to put on a lot of quality weight. Even if I got 5lbs of lbm I'd be found somersaults. I'm under no illusion, I'm 40 and my test isn't what it used to be. But, it's the first bulk in ages and I think I know what I'm doing!
> 
> At 2lbs a week 75% of that would be fat and that's not what I'm shooting for. 
> 
> Other than Deload fortnights every 10 weeks this really is almost a year long lean bulk. 
> 
> Let's see!


5lbs LBM in 10 weeks at age 40! I'll do some somersaults with you, those would be great gains.

Year long bulk! I'm in for the long haul haha. 2lbs a week would be 75% fat? how so if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## Back In Black

Because, without the use of AAS, it would be impossible to build that much muscle that QuickTime. If we could, there would be no need for AAS at all.

Yep it's a long haul. I suspect my second 10 week cycle will be more productive than the first as I learn more about my body's tolerance to certain macro's, calories, workout regimen etc.

----------


## bikeral

I'm in stem. Good luck.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> *Because, without the use of AAS, it would be impossible to build that much muscle that QuickTime. If we could, there would be no need for AAS at all.*
> 
> Yep it's a long haul. I suspect my second 10 week cycle will be more productive than the first as I learn more about my body's tolerance to certain macro's, calories, workout regimen etc.


Good point, guess it goes to show how puny are natty system is compared to AAS...

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm in stem. Good luck.


Wondered where you were :Wink:  glad you are here for the ride!

----------


## Back In Black

> I've subbed to this as your of a similar age etc and also I have a thirst for learning all things new.... Good luck


Thanks Milky, we are all still learning!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I knew somebody would put me on the spot with that one! Over 10 weeks I'm gonna struggle to put on a lot of quality weight. Even if I got 5lbs of lbm I'd be found somersaults. I'm under no illusion, I'm 40 and my test isn't what it used to be. But, it's the first bulk in ages and *I think I know what I'm doing!*
> 
> At 2lbs a week 75% of that would be fat and that's not what I'm shooting for. 
> 
> Other than Deload fortnights every 10 weeks this really is almost a year long lean bulk. 
> 
> Let's see!




hahahaha! ready to see this plan in action!

----------


## Back In Black

> hahahaha! ready to see this plan in action!


Thanks mate, the more the merrier!

Chest workout was ok, fatigued a little bit at the end of each exercise but that was to be expected. Lifted a PB on incline an then struggled a bit the next 3 sets. Decline was good, flyes tough and biceps great. Was so much nicer not having to do cardio afterward, may have to work on my regimen so I can do both cardio sessions fasted!

Expecting chest to be sore tomorrow which is legs day!

Diet on point one meal left of lean burgers, baked potato and fine beans followed by chocolatey casein pudding :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Wondered where you were glad you are here for the ride!


After spending 3+ hours in the gym Saturday I needed a break from anything training/diet related. Took Sunday completely off but I'm back now. Looking forward to seeing how your bulk goes.
I see you are starting at around 2800cals/day for first 2 weeks. How much above your TDEE is that?

----------


## Back In Black

> After spending 3+ hours in the gym Saturday I needed a break from anything training/diet related. Took Sunday completely off but I'm back now. Looking forward to seeing how your bulk goes.
> I see you are starting at around 2800cals/day for first 2 weeks. How much above your TDEE is that?


3 hours? Hardcore man!

2800 is about 200 above maintenance. Not much I know but I'll review after the first 2 weeks. I don't wanna get fat. It means my gains will be slower but better.

At 20 it was all about quantity. At 40 it's all about quality!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thank your for converting your stats into pounds....LOL. 
I will check back on your progress, but I can already tell you that I get hungry when I see 2800 calories....LMBO!!!

----------


## gymsoldier

I'm curious in why you're only eating four meals a day, its just that you always hear people eating six, seven and even eight meals during the day.

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm curious in why you're only eating four meals a day, its just that you always hear people eating six, seven and even eight meals during the day.


I ate 6 meals a day for years, just got in a rut. Never believed I had to but smaller meals always fit into my life. Even when it stopped being convenient as I didn't have to eat quickly, I still did it. 

Toward the end of my cut and even through maintenance I was hungry as soon as I'd finished any 1 of my six meals. I only made the change a few weeks ago and it's great. I feel more satiated, don't worry about cramming meals if I have a lie in or go to bed early.

Physically I certainly don't feel worse, gym workouts I already think will be better, I'm just as lean and I get to spend more time with my family! I also think I'll still be able to do it in 4 meals when my cals get up and above 3500.

It matters not how many meals, just hit your macro's!

----------


## Back In Black

> Thank your for converting your stats into pounds....LOL.
> I will check back on your progress, but I can already tell you that I get hungry when I see 2800 calories....LMBO!!!


I'm looking forward to the 3000cal mark, I'll be sure to tell you how satisfying that is :Wink: 

Thanks for stopping by!

----------


## Back In Black

Gonna train legs tomorrow not today. I worked out a way of getting both cardio sessions in fasted and still having, hopefully, enough rest for them to recover between workouts. Same split, different days.

----------


## RaginCajun

get it!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

So, 4 days in and my muscles definitely feel fuller. Also I am more vascular. And I have more wind :Frown:  Not all of it smells but I can never tell which ones will!!!

I edited my workout schedule too so that I get my cardio on fasted both times. And, as I'm away this weekend day 1 will now fall on a Monday rather than a Sat/Sun.

Day of rest today, legs tomorrow.

----------


## Back In Black

Day 4 - Legs done. Missed out my last set each of split squats and hamstring curls. Partly because I felt a little twinge but also because its the first full legs workout in 3 weeks and I wanna be able to do my cardio in 2 days time and I have some walking to do at the weekend! Good workout, little more intense than usual, I'm gonna be sore anyway!

2 meals down, 2 to go; I'm really enjoying only 4 meals a day. As soon as finances allow I'll be removing the vast majority of protein powders from my diet. They are about 20% of my total protein intake at the moment and I'm hoping to reduce them to about 10%, utilising BCAA's as a fast digesting protein instead.

Glorious day, off out later to see the Olympic Torch relay which is pretty much coming down my street!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 4 - Legs done. Missed out my last set each of split squats and hamstring curls. Partly because I felt a little twinge but also because its the first full legs workout in 3 weeks and I wanna be able to do my cardio in 2 days time and I have some walking to do at the weekend! Good workout, little more intense than usual, I'm gonna be sore anyway!
> 
> 2 meals down, 2 to go; I'm really enjoying only 4 meals a day. As soon as finances allow I'll be *removing the vast majority of protein powders from my diet.* They are about 20% of my total protein intake at the moment and I'm hoping to reduce them to about 10%, utilising BCAA's as a fast digesting protein instead.
> 
> Glorious day, off out later to see the Olympic Torch relay which is pretty much coming down my street!


i am trying to do the same. they usually satisfy my sweet tooth so i love to have them but trying to cut them out as well.



check out my thread when you get a chance, have some questions

----------


## GirlyGymRat

jealous of the 2800 cals and now the torch too  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Day 5-weigh in- 168lbs +1lb

I suspect I'll get slightly false readings this week and next due to the sudden extra carbs and then my weekend away coming up but we shall see. 1lb is enough, happy it's not more.

Olympic torch relay had a great atmosphere an it was hot and sunny, though my little girl got very restless because of te heat and the wait but we saw it together and have a little video clip of me explaining itto her (she just turned 2) which I had to cut short as I started filling up! Special moments!

Delts, tri's and abs tonight. Just had pancakes for the third day running :Smilie:

----------


## gymsoldier

Any estimates on your BF% at the moment?

We'll be getting the torch now on June 6th, then its on route from Dublin to Belfast.

----------


## Back In Black

I think I'm about 10% which means I'm probably a little under as we are all our own worst critics. Visible 4 pack (I'd need 6% to see the bottom 2), plenty vascular in the whole lower ab area, forearms and upper arms (extra carbs really help here). I don't trust the ability of my other half to do a really good caliper test but I'll get her to do one tonight.

----------


## Back In Black

Also I'm gonna say I don't care what % I am, I'm not hung up on numbers. I'm vain. It's all about the 'look' for me!

----------


## gymsoldier

> Also I'm gonna say I don't care what % I am, I'm not hung up on numbers. *I'm vain. It's all about the 'look' for me!*


Amen to that!

----------


## milky01623

> Also I'm gonna say I don't care what % I am, I'm not hung up on numbers. I'm vain. It's all about the 'look' for me!


See you've got the body at the mo BUT I have the youthful looks!!!!!!'

----------


## --->>405<<---

i had pancakes twice yesterday!  :Smilie:  for breakfast and before bed.. my macros were prob a little off but still @ 500g between protein and carbs but closer to 250/250 instead of my usual 300/200 pro/carb

----------


## Back In Black

> See you've got the body at the mo BUT I have the youthful looks!!!!!!'


Ha ha, bullsh1t, nobody believes I look a day over 39!

----------


## bikeral

Are you using any gear on this bulk?

----------


## milky01623

> Ha ha, bullsh1t, nobody believes I look a day over 39!


Pmsl

----------


## Back In Black

> Are you using any gear on this bulk?


No mate, only assistance I am having is on the supplement list. More's the pity!

----------


## Papiriqui

Best of Luck Master Yoda!!! Definitely following!!

----------


## milky01623

> Best of Luck Master Yoda!!! Definitely following!!


See its not just me master

----------


## Back In Black

Final lifting of the week done. Great workout, in fact all workouts were great this week, probably down to:

1. Two weeks of Deload workouts
2. Increased carbs
3. My homemade pre workout formula
4. Subconsciously working harder so I don't get fat due to increased cals!

Anyway, tomorrow morning is fasted cardio and then I'm off for the weekend!

----------


## Back In Black

Oh, and tonight's post workout meal at 9 30pm? Chilli and baked potato. Not a scoop of whey or dextrose in sight :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Final lifting of the week done. Great workout, in fact all workouts were great this week, probably down to:
> 
> 1. Two weeks of Deload workouts
> 2. Increased carbs
> *3. My homemade pre workout formula*
> 4. Subconsciously working harder so I don't get fat due to increased cals!
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow morning is fasted cardio and then I'm off for the weekend!


Does this require a top secret clearance? what is it!

----------


## Back In Black

It is so secret, I listed it in post 2 :Wink:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Yikes! major brain fart, I got it now.

----------


## Back In Black

Final workout of the week- fasted cardio :Frown:  Upped Yohimbine to my max, for now, of 15mg. Hamstrings really sore from leg workout 2 days ago so I stuck to elliptical and bike. I have a few miles to cover over the weekend so didn't wanna ruin the legs by running today.

Oats and chicken for breakfast, meal 2 within macro's and after that, who knows?

----------


## t-gunz

**** i am slow. missed this and gbs. 

ill be following this to mate. u know ur shit. so luck isnt really needed here. but best of luck anyways

----------


## Back In Black

> **** i am slow. missed this and gbs.
> 
> ill be following this to mate. u know ur shit. so luck isnt really needed here. but best of luck anyways


Stop by anytime mate, can't imagine a lot is gonna happen un a small amount of time but this is a long haul. Cutting is so much more immediate with the results!

Now let's just see if I really do know my onions!

----------


## t-gunz

i agree with cutting being more immediate with results. but ive given up on it. been cutting way to long for minimal to no results. even though i want a fewmore % gone lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

chili sounds good.. i think i need to get a bit more creative with my meals now...

----------


## Papiriqui

> chili sounds good.. i think i need to get a bit more creative with my meals now...


Man bulking is so good, you get to eat better food since you have more room for improvement as well as more food. I am so jealous is not even funny!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Also I'm gonna say I don't care what % I am, I'm *not hung up on numbers*. I'm vain. It's all about the 'look' for me!



great attitude!

----------


## Back In Black

> great attitude!


Thank you :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Well, I'm away for the weekend and all I can say is........thank fvck I'm bulking!

----------


## --->>405<<---

have fun!

----------


## Twin

so are bcaas are beneficial when bulking? i thought they were only good for cutting? and were a waste when bulking because you would be getting more than enough from your foods.

----------


## Back In Black

I think they are beneficial bulking, cutting or maintaining. Same as any other supplement, timing is important. They are super fast acting so I have them first thing in the morning, I feel benefit from them when taken immediately prior to training and immediately after. I use minimal amounts of whey protein though!

----------


## Twin

Good stuff. I might add it back to my diet then.

----------


## Back In Black

Well, a very poor weekend in terms of diet but I always knew it would be. The saving grace was that i didnt drink. Did a lot of walking, quite a few hills. Some swimming too. 

I will weigh in tomorrow morning just before my fasted cardio, neither of which is going to be pretty!

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad u had a good weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

At least you stayed away from the alchie dude. I find that to be my toughest challenge when I go out on the weekends, the food isn't so much of an issue.

----------


## Back In Black

I'm not a drinker anymore. I probably drink only 4x a year max.

Had a cheeky weigh in today and gained 7lbs since Thursday! There is definite blurring of the abs though I suspect by the time Thursday's official weigh in takes place I will be down a few lbs!

Did my fasted cardio this morning and will be lifting this evening (back). Needless to say, diet back on track!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

A week and some change and already 7lbs is great. Blurring of the abs, you think you are retaining some water?

----------


## Back In Black

Hell yeah! Also, I was retaining something else, I've pooped 4 x today!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hell yeah! Also, I was retaining something else, I've pooped 4 x today!


Lol well that's good news to!

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see everythings coming out alright here!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> glad to see everythings coming out alright here!


Hmmm wonder what you're referring to lol....

----------


## Back In Black

My back workout had some pretty good intensity but some fairly poor weights in some exercises. I've shortened my rest periods between sets and my chins really suffered! PWO meal is also final meal of the day-spaghetti bolognese, yay!

----------


## E-T-R

> My back workout had some pretty good intensity but some fairly poor weights in some exercises. I've shortened my rest periods between sets and my chins really suffered! PWO meal is also final meal of the day-*spaghetti bolognese*, yay!


Obviously I wont eat this on a cut but am curious as to how you make it? May be a good meal for my cheat at end of week!

----------


## Back In Black

Tomatoes, onion, garlic, tomato puree and some fresh oregano from the garden. Maybe a splash of Worcestershire sauce too. Extra lean minced beef (96/4) and wholewheat spaghetti. I think, other than lasagne, it's my favourite easy go to meal. Prefer red wine in it and sometimes add some carrots finely chopped too. Oh, and smoked bacon if I ever remember!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Tomatoes, onion, garlic, tomato puree and some fresh oregano from the garden. Maybe a splash of Worcestershire sauce too. Extra lean minced beef (96/4) and wholewheat spaghetti. I think, other than lasagne, it's my favourite easy go to meal. Prefer red wine in it and sometimes add some carrots finely chopped too. Oh, and smoked bacon if I ever remember!


sounds like homemade "spaghetti" as we call it over here.. ive been considering adding spaghetti to my list once back on maintenance.. do u use canned tomatoes and puree them urself or do u buy tomato puree? and do u use canned tomatoes?

----------


## E-T-R

> Tomatoes, onion, garlic, tomato puree and some fresh oregano from the garden. Maybe a splash of Worcestershire sauce too. Extra lean minced beef (96/4) and wholewheat spaghetti. I think, other than lasagne, it's my favourite easy go to meal. Prefer red wine in it and sometimes add some carrots finely chopped too. Oh, and smoked bacon if I ever remember!


Could be a possibility next week for my cheat  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Canned chopped tomatoes, nothing added. I add purée that I buy separately. The smoked bacon really makes a difference, as does the red wine.

----------


## Back In Black

Delts, tri's and abs done, really good workout. Happy.

Post workout meal-20g whey/casein, large can tuna, porridge and green beans!

----------


## Papiriqui

Dropping by to check in on your progress Master Yoda!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hell yeah! Also, I was retaining something else, I've pooped 4 x today!


 :LOL: 

Healthy boy!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Delts, tri's and abs done, really good workout. Happy.
> 
> Post workout meal-20g whey/casein,* large can tuna*, porridge and green beans!


What do you put in your tuna? I always make it my last meal of the day because I dread eating it lol. a little bit of mustard is all i'm doing now.

----------


## Papiriqui

> What do you put in your tuna? I always make it my last meal of the day because I dread eating it lol. a little bit of mustard is all i'm doing now.


Dill (is a spice) and a few kalamata olives, you can leave the olives out if you want to depending on your macros.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Dill (is a spice) and a few kalamata olives, you can leave the olives out if you want to depending on your macros.


Thanks dude i'll check it out.

----------


## Back In Black

Normally I mix it with balsamic vinegar. Today I used low fat mayo and just fit it into my macro's.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Normally I mix it with balsamic vinegar. Today I used low fat mayo and just fit it into my macro's.


Awesome, I got a bunch of new tuna ideas to try out today lol.

----------


## --->>405<<---

im gonna try ur spaghetti  :Smilie:  as far as red wine what kind? merlot, cabernet, pinot??

----------


## DangerDave

Following this. I too am doing a lean bulk. 

So looking at your last two meals of the day, EFAs with your carbs. Not worried about any fat storage due to insulin ? Recently started separating my carbs and fats and it isnt all that convenient. Doing fish and nuts before bed, and tuna, soup and nuts for lunch. Whats your opinions on this? Keep the posts coming

----------


## Back In Black

> Following this. I too am doing a lean bulk.
> 
> So looking at your last two meals of the day, EFAs with your carbs. Not worried about any fat storage due to insulin? Recently started separating my carbs and fats and it isnt all that convenient. Doing fish and nuts before bed, and tuna, soup and nuts for lunch. Whats your opinions on this? Keep the posts coming


I add efa's to meals 1&3. Only to meal 4 if I have insufficient fats un that meal although with red meat they aren't really required. I max my fats at 12g it do per meal. More than that and yes, I would be concerned about fat storage, mixing them with carbs.

My total fat intake is only 16% of my total cals.

----------


## Back In Black

Weigh in day, up 2.25lbs from last week. That number will be artificially inflated due to last weekend, so I am keeping cals the same for another week. I don't want to gain any more than 1lb per week and preferably a bit less.

----------


## Back In Black

Hams and glutes sore from my 2 workouts on Tuesday and it's legs day tomorrow! So, this morning I opted for fasted LIC rather than usual HIIT/LIC/interval. 40 mins only.

No plans for today, it's Daddy Daughter day. Playtime, pop out for coffee maybe and eat my 4 meals. Meals today will be - pancakes with kiwi fruit, bacon sandwiches and apple, oats with chicken and green beans, brown rice with brocoli and burgers on the side! All within my allowed macro's!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hams and glutes sore from my 2 workouts on Tuesday and it's legs day tomorrow! So, this morning I opted for fasted LIC rather than usual HIIT/LIC/interval. 40 mins only.
> 
> No plans for today, it's Daddy Daughter day. Playtime, pop out for coffee maybe and eat my 4 meals. Meals today will be - pancakes with kiwi fruit, *bacon sandwiches* and apple, oats with chicken and green beans, brown rice with brocoli and burgers on the side! All within my allowed macro's!


i love bacon sandwiches! i put mayo and ketchup on mine  :Smilie:  havent had one in a long time.. so what do u just compensate for additional fat by reducing elsewhere? also u say sandwiche*s* ... is this correct?

----------


## Back In Black

Plural yes :Smilie:  I only use the medallions and they are only 3.5% fat. I get about 56g protein from my bread and bacon and about 10g of fat. I supplement with 14g worth of casein and some extra carbs from 1 scotch pancake (if you've heard of 'em?). I like half ketchup and half brown sauce on my but ties. I also like a softly fried egg in there but that would be too much fat in one meal!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Plural yes I only use the* 1. medallions* and they are only 3.5% fat. I get about 56g protein from my bread and bacon and about 10g of fat. I supplement with 14g worth of casein and some extra carbs from 1 *2. scotch pancake* (if you've heard of 'em?). I like half ketchup and half brown sauce on my *3. but ties*. I also like a softly fried egg in there but that would be too much fat in one meal!


1. medallion or bacon? they make medallion shaped bacon? or is this another brit term

2. scotch pancake? do tell

3. def a brit term.. what is it? :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> 1. medallion or bacon? they make medallion shaped bacon? or is this another brit term
> 
> 2. scotch pancake? do tell
> 
> 3. def a brit term.. what is it?


Medallion of bacon, just the oval meaty part not the 'tail' or any of the fat from the side!

scotch pancakes - self raising flour, eggs, milk and caster sugar. Cooked on a hot grill, they are about 3-4 inches in diameter. Eat hot with butter and/or preserve and/or thick whipped cream! Not for cutting!

But ties should read butties, sometimes called balm, bap, sarnie, cob or something else depending where you come from in the UK!

Oh, and chalk and cheese I assumed was an international term, guess not?

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like some hefty meals!

----------


## Back In Black

> sounds like some hefty meals!


Not hefty enough. I still get hungry after a 700+ calorie meal! Which in a way is good, I was always a poor eater of large quantities of clean food and my bulks never ended well as I'd fill the diet with junk just to get the cals. I reckon I could easily fit in another 700 calorie meal every day. But I won't. Not yet!

Trained legs today, kept delaying going to the gym. Didn't wanna train. Did it. Didn't enjoy it but a pretty good workout. Suspect I'll be sore again for a few days!

It's The Queens Diamond Jubilee weekend and a double bank holiday. I am gonna try to stick to my macros despite a street party on Sunday, the in-laws visiting on Monday and friends on Tuesday!

----------


## --->>405<<---

man.. weekend getaways, street parties, friends coming into town.. ur getn it dun over there aint ya?  :Wink: 

btw whats a double bank holiday?

----------


## Back In Black

Bank holiday is a statutory holiday, I guess maybe like your memorial and labour days? You get the day off work? They Fall on a Monday. This year we get Tuesday off too because of the Queens celebration.

Although I am working Monday :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool  :Smilie: 

party time

----------


## Back In Black

Cheat and bi's done. The weights I lifted on chest weren't great, perhaps due to a combination of tiredness and shorter rest periods between sets. Wasn't too disappointed, it felt like I really hit my pecs and it's not my strength week anyway.

Homemade lasagne for dinner. Mostly within my macro's!

----------


## --->>405<<---

who does all the cookin at ur house stem?

----------


## Back In Black

I cook all my food and my Mrs bakes occasionally. We only really eat the same food on a Saturday evening.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You have more recipes then I can count lol. You should write a book!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I cook all my food and my Mrs bakes occasionally. We only really eat the same food on a Saturday evening.


This is also my case except for the missy since i have none hahaha.....

----------


## Back In Black

> You have more recipes then I can count lol. You should write a book!


Ha ha, not likely. I have 3 great pasta recipes and that's about it! Bulking is more forgiving than cutting Si you can be a little more creative but, ultimately, you still need to be somewhere about your cals or else!

----------


## Back In Black

Today was a rest day and the street party! Was a little off diet but not massively so. Pecs and bi's sore after yesterday's workout which I'm happy about.

----------


## --->>405<<---

rarely do i get sore  :Smilie:  glad u had a good weekend.. course u have 2 more days rite? except u have to work one of them? how was the lasagne?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ha ha, not likely. *I have 3 great pasta recipes* and that's about it! Bulking is more forgiving than cutting Si you can be a little more creative but, ultimately, you still need to be somewhere about your cals or else!


mind sharing?  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yall making me hungry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

> mind sharing?


I might let you have my bolognese sauce recipe which you could use for lasagne too. When I have people for dinner they always request my lasagne. In fact, people often invite *themselves* over for my lasagne. So that would be 2 of the 3 recipes. I really can't give you the other one, sorry. 

Have the outlaws over today, gotta try and get my lifting in before they come!

----------


## Back In Black

Ragu alla bolognese

2oz unsalted butter
3.5oz smoked bacon or pancetta
1 of each very finely chopped small onion, small carrot, celery stalk
8oz lean minced beef
4oz lean minced/finely chopped pork
5tbsp red wine
1.5tbs tomato puree
3.5fl oz meat stock
salt and pepper
5tbsp full fat milk
Fresh oregano (if required)

Heat the oil, butter and pancetta in a deep, heavy based saucepan. Fry gently for 2-3 mins and added the chopped vegetables and continue til the vegetables are soft, you are NOT trying to brown them. Add the minced beef and lightly brown. Add the red wine and boil rapidly for 2 mins until the liquid has almost evaporated. Add the tomato puree and stock to the pan. Season if required and cook for 5 mins stirring frequently. Meanwhile, bring the milk to simmering point in a seperate pan. Pour the milk over the meat mixture and stir thoroughly. Cook, uncovered, over the lowest heat for at least 2 hours. It shouldn't boil! Season at the end, if required and add fresh oregano if you feel the need (I usuallly don't feel the need).

Serve with spaghetti or linguine. Freshly grated/shaved Parmesan optional.

Now I bet you are hungry GGR!!!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

thx man  :Smilie:  ill be cooking this maybe this weekend! u really have me curious now about the "secret recipe"  :Wink:  LOL

some cooking instructions mite be in order..  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

The secret recipe has only 4 ingredients. If I tell you it, you'd end up eating it every night and becoming a massive fatty! Prosciutto is probably the healthiest ingredient. Or maybe the egg yolks!

----------


## Back In Black

> thx man  ill be cooking this maybe this weekend! u really have me curious now about the "secret recipe"  LOL
> 
> *some cooking instructions mite be in order*..


Post 126 with recipe now has cooking instructions:0

----------


## --->>405<<---

thx mate! lookn forward to eating it.. the wife and daughter goin out of town thursday til next week so this weekend i think i will cook it for myself  :Smilie:  

as far as the secret maybe u can give it to me one ingredient at a time over a period of time LOL... if i pay close enuff attention  :Wink: 

prosciutto and egg yolk sounds promising! wonder if theres some kinda cream or wine in there..  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

also one question ive always had but never asked.. is "minced beef" the same thing as ground beef??

----------


## Back In Black

> also one question ive always had but never asked.. is "minced beef" the same thing as ground beef??


Yes sir. I actually prefer mincing it myself with a good knife!

----------


## RaginCajun

man that sounds good stem. may have to try it

----------


## Back In Black

> thx mate! lookn forward to eating it.. the wife and daughter goin out of town thursday til next week so this weekend i think i will cook it for myself 
> 
> as far as the secret maybe u can give it to me one ingredient at a time over a period of time LOL... if i pay close enuff attention 
> 
> prosciutto and egg yolk sounds promising! wonder if theres some kinda cream or wine in there..


Maybe I'll slip the ingredients in some posts randomly for you. Wine? No. Cream? Kind of! It doesn't require cooking. Actually a nice addition to it as a sixth ingredient is a little red pesto!

----------


## Back In Black

Yesterday's back workout was pretty good. Struggled a little on chins again but I tried to up the weight and I am heavier than I was so that's ok. I am much preferring my 4-6 rep week than my 8-10 rep week.

The last couple of days have taken a turn for the worse privately and, as a result, dirt has suffered a lot. I do now have a clear run for the next 4 weeks do am gonna have to be a clean as possible to make this 8 week mini bulk successful. I am, however, looking like I lift again when wearing clothes :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yesterday's back workout was pretty good. Struggled a little on chins again but I tried to up the weight and I am heavier than I was so that's ok. I am much preferring my 4-6 rep week than my 8-10 rep week.
> 
> The last couple of days have taken a turn for the worse privately and, as a result, dirt has suffered a lot. I do now have a clear run for the next 4 weeks do am gonna have to be a clean as possible to make this 8 week mini bulk successful.* I am, however, looking like I lift again when wearing clothes*


thats good!  :Smilie:  not a problem i ever have...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yesterday's back workout was pretty good. Struggled a little on chins again but I tried to up the weight and I am heavier than I was so that's ok. I am much preferring my 4-6 rep week than my 8-10 rep week.
> 
> The last couple of days have taken a turn for the worse privately and, as a result, dirt has suffered a lot. I do now have a clear run for the next 4 weeks do am gonna have to be a clean as possible to make this 8 week mini bulk successful. I am, however, looking like I lift again when wearing clothes



sorry to hear about the private stuff, but nothing like filling out a shirt!

----------


## binsser

how do you make home made casien pudding interested what like a cake or ???

----------


## gbrice75

> I am much preferring my 4-6 rep week than my 8-10 rep week.


x2




> I am, however, looking like I lift again when wearing clothes


This says it all... and as lean as you started out, I highly doubt you look fat in any way, shape, or form with your clothes off... so congrats!

----------


## Back In Black

> how do you make home made casien pudding interested what like a cake or ???


I mix casein, some Green & Blacks cocoa powder (about 10g), a teaspoon or 2 of truvia sweetener and iced water. Give it a whisk and you are ready to go. Alternatively use normal temp water and refrigerate. It doesnt't freeze well, in case you wanna try!

----------


## Back In Black

> x2
> 
> 
> 
> This says it all... and as lean as you started out, I highly doubt you look fat in any way, shape, or form with your clothes off... so congrats!


Nah, not fat, but definitely not as lean as I was. 2 weekends of not caring what I eat has seen to that. That said, I intend to be as clean as a whistle for the next 3.5 weks before 2 nights away for my anniversary. As it's unlikely I'll really be anywhere that necessitates me being shirtless any time this year I'll be happy at my current bodyfat level.

----------


## Back In Black

Had a great delt and tri workout today. Maybe it was all the extra food over the last few days. Maybe it was my pre workout formula that i moved back to 40 mins pre lifting. Maybe it was a deliberate intention to work hard after the poor diet. Maybe a combination, either way, I liked it!!!!!! Had a great pump from the AAKG too.

Added 20 mins LIC cardio post lifting as I didn't get my fasted cardio in yesterday.

And it's raining...........................

----------


## --->>405<<---

weve been getting rain everyday here too.. my grass is getting too high and i cant cut it dang it!

----------


## milky01623

Hi steM jus thought I'd drop in to see how your doing and it sounds as though your doing great although I bet ur waist is still smaller than mine lol
Hey does 405 know we are having a mini monsoon.......

----------


## Back In Black

I've just driven back from Nottingham in some God awful weather!

405, you may have as much rain as us(I doubt it though) but I bet our rain is colder!

----------


## Papiriqui

> I've just driven back from Nottingham in some God awful weather!
> 
> 405, you may have as much rain as us(I doubt it though) *but I bet our rain is colder!*


I dont think we can dispute this at all lol but i do tell you for the past 3 weeks here in MIA the weather has been crappy as well, i am getting 3-4 days of rain every week!! Nottingham, did you see Robin Hood anywhere around?? hahahaha j/k

----------


## Back In Black

I saw no men in green tights! Though the sheriff of Nottingham is still a position held by somebody!

Fasted cardio done. Weighed in 173,5. That again is an inflated weight due to some poor food choices on Monday and Tuesday. But that's ok, I can still see my 4 pack and, for the most part, my training is going good!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Its scortching here, I have to wear shoes because if I walk barefoot on the concrete my feet sizzle, and the pool is perfect...mmmmm  :AaGreen22:

----------


## --->>405<<---

I GUARntee ur rain is colder than mine  :Smilie:  im hoping to get to cut the grass by sunday.. by then i may need a tractor!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Well, the last 5 days have been a bit of a whirlwind. Had some family stuff to sort out short notice and diet went to pot on Sunday but, other than that, I'm doing ok. Doing a little extra LIC cardio this week as I k've put on more fat than I would like.

Weights and/or reps are up on almost every exercise. But not chins! And it's back day today. I have dropped caffeine pre workout and feeling better pumps from the arginine as a result.

Gonna try some sumo deadlifts today rather than use the hex bar.

Had a slight reshuffle on my diet, just moving some carbs about so I eat a little less in my last meal of the day but cals and macro's the same.

Weigh in day tomorrow but look better in the mirror than last week. Still, it's all too slow a process, need to get the next phase of my life sorted so I get me some real supplements :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

real "supplements"  :Wink: 

back day for me today too! was wonderin where u went  :Smilie: 

ive been eating pancakes rite before bed! 60g carbs LOL ... 

theyre a nice before bed comfort food to get me in the mood for sleep!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

lean bulk, fat bulk, bulk....I have never been in the position to bulk so I am a little jealous of every bulking thread I read.....and I get hungry : (

----------


## Back In Black

Fasted cardio done, felt a bit jittery from the Yohimbine but not as jittery as when I take it before LIC!

Yesterday's back workout was great, even chins were better. Not good, but better.

Weighed in today at 172lbs so down on last week and up in total 5lbs in 4 weeks. Happy with that, didn't want more than 1lb per week and after the weekends I've had only 5lbs is a bit of a result.

Quality not quantity!

----------


## Back In Black

> lean bulk, fat bulk, bulk....I have never been in the position to bulk so I am a little jealous of every bulking thread I read.....and I get hungry : (


GGR, it's 6 years since I bulked so don't feel bad, you'll get there, keep hitting your goals and soon you too can be chewing down on extra, plain chicken!

It's nice to not be hungry anymore but I was for the longest time!

----------


## bikeral

Hey Stem Just checking in. See you have had your ups and downs the last couple of weeks. Glad you are enjoying bulking.

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey Stem Just checking in. See you have had your ups and downs the last couple of weeks. Glad you are enjoying bulking.


Weekends have been disappointing really. This weekend is no real exception as its fathers day in the uk. My little girl and my Mrs has baked ALOT of cookies for me. Seriously, I think there's about 2000cals minimum in this batch. And theres a food festival in town this weekend which I'll visit tomorrow. I'm bulking, I train he'd nd I still have and so I'll have whatever takes my fancy, if anything!

Last couple of training sessions have been good, nearly all weights up, exception of leg press which I experimented with some different feet placements.

----------


## Papiriqui

Nice!! Happy Father's Day Yoda!!! Hope you have a good time and don't eat to much lol  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR, it's 6 years since I bulked so don't feel bad, you'll get there, keep hitting your goals and soon you too can be chewing *down on extra, plain chicken*!
> 
> riggghhhtttttt....
> 
> It's *nice to not be hungry* anymore but I was for the longest time!


i am less hungry now and do more smaller nibbles...I just cannot do the same volume anymore : )

----------


## Back In Black

Not alot to report. Other than the cookies were great and horrendously calorific. I ate less at the food festival than i could have done but then I had a menu tasting the day after. So, another poor weekend of hitting macro's.

Workouts all good and up in weight and/or reps on every exercise.

Weight today 174lbs so up 7lbs in 5 weeks. A little too much so I'm also hoping there's no weight gain in the next week.

----------


## gbrice75

WE................WANT...........PICS!!!!

7lbs in 5 weeks is great... not too much, not too little, IMO.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *WE................WANT...........PICS!!!!*
> 
> 7lbs in 5 weeks is great... not too much, not too little, IMO.


^^x2!

----------


## Papiriqui

^^^^^x3

----------


## Back In Black

Ok gents, at the end of this 'cycle' which is likely to be in 3-4 weeks time!

----------


## milky01623

> Ok gents, at the end of this 'cycle' which is likely to be in 3-4 weeks time!


Don't be bashful we want them now

----------


## Back In Black

Something to report! Too much subra lose appears to give me a phenomenal amount of terrible arse gas! Thank you!

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem hope all is well. Thanks for the report.  :Evil2:  3-4 weeks for pics. Will be watching mate.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just stopping by! all is well...except for the gas  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

The gas has gone since I stopped eating my sugar free but sucralose laden sweets!!!

Had a cheat meal saturday rather than a cheat weekend and my macros were a bit off Sunday but not madly so.

Workouts are great At the moment. Nice intensity, good focus, good strength gains and DOMS after almost every workout! And GREAT pumps, I effing live my arginine!!!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

1. Doms?
2. Arginine?
3. Sucrose and gas? I eat a fair amt sucralose in pancake syrup and have gas like a son of a gun..

----------


## Back In Black

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness!

Arginine assists in nitric oxide production. And it's a vastdilator, gives me great pumps!

Give your pancake syrup a rear for a day or 2 and see if your gas stops. The main sweetener in my syrup is sorbitol.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness!
> 
> Arginine assists in nitric oxide production. And it's a vastdilator, gives me great pumps! *where u get it? supp store?* 
> 
> Give your pancake syrup a rear for a day or 2 and see if your gas stops. The main sweetener in my syrup is sorbitol. *mine 2. will do. dont know if i could find a good substitute though*


thx man..

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, just lay off the pancakes to see for a day, addict :Wink: 

My arginine comes from a bulk powder company. You'll have them in the States, no doubt. It's Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i suppose i could lay off the pancakes completely huh? LOL

sad that never occurred to me.. feeln a bit better this afternoon.. hope i can lift by wednesday..

----------


## Razor

Steve how much you weigh now?

----------


## Back In Black

> Steve how much you weigh now?


This morning about 175. Now, after a VERY productive business meeting, about 240!

----------


## --->>405<<---

think i found me a good syrup.. sugar free ms butterworths! best ive had yet.. doesnt have a weird taste like the other brands ive tried..

----------


## Back In Black

Well, it's all gone a bit pear shaped this week. Missed both my my cardio sessions and had to drop deadlifts from my back workout this week although everything else in the gym has been awesome.

Diet has come off the rails since my business meet on Tuesday. 2 days of menu tastings and then I am away for my anniversary at the weekend. Sooooooo, I have decided on a mini cut for 2 weeks to get me back on the plan. As of next Wednesday that's 2 weeks where I'll just drip my final meal carbs.

No point weighing in for another couple of weeks either!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

mini break then a mini cut. that's what i think maintenance is. LOL!

----------


## --->>405<<---

u been a busy guy here lately!

----------


## Papiriqui

Swing by when you get a chance to see the infamous picture LOL, sorry i took a while.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...6#.T-2kEo6BA1A

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem looks like we are all getting side tracked a bit these days. Good luck with cut.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey buddy how bout the "Manx Missile"!! ??  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey stem looks like we are all getting side tracked a bit these days. Good luck with cut.


Thanks mate, it started yesterday with a vengeance!

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey buddy how bout the "Manx Missile"!! ??


Unlucky yesterday with the crash but I don't think that will do his Olympic chances any harm!

----------


## Back In Black

So, my mini cut starts here. Weighed in at 181 this morning which is 6-7lbs above where I wanted to be. I suspect I'll run this for 4 weeks until I move house and then have a Deload period.

Cutting macro's 240/250/45 C/P/F and back up to 5 meals a day!

Just got back from a few days away for my 10year anniversary. Food was ok but stately home (older than the USA!) and setting was stunning.

I also have a meeting with a surgeon next week whom I am hoping will do my op in a couple of months!

Man on a mission, again!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good deal .. i may be doing a cut here before long.. if i can tear myself away from the pancakes, bananas, and occasional (of recent) handful of dark chocolate chips! LOL oh and lets not forget implementing cardio of which ive done NONE in over 2 months!

----------


## --->>405<<---

oh i chekd my waist measurement this am too.. *35" up from 32"*.. LOL.. guess its time to cut. i like it and miss it. maintenance and bulking goes too slow with not a lot of results. IMO. it is a lot easier though. i know my wife will appreciate the break from all the pancakes! eggs r a lot easier to cook  :Smilie: 

hopefully tomorrow we can pull out #22! ?? wat u think? hopefully the hand injury and 2days bad finish doesnt screw with his head...

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, most people hate cutting but I love it. Results are quicker for sure but I also find it so much easier to stick to a plan! Except my night in with the boys on Saturday but that'll just be my cheat for the week.

Cav will be good, he was unlucky with the crash and today? Well, you can't win them all. I should get to watch tomorrow stage live. Gotta be better than watching a miserable Scottish cvnt in a Wimbledon semi!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ha ha, most people hate cutting but I love it. Results are quicker for sure but I also find it so much easier to stick to a plan! Except my night in with the boys on Saturday but that'll just be my cheat for the week.
> 
> Cav will be good, he was unlucky with the crash and today? Well, you can't win them all. I should get to watch tomorrow stage live. Gotta be better than watching a *miserable Scottish cvnt* in a Wimbledon semi!!!


LOL.. fortunately ive gotten to watch 3 out of 5 live! tomorrow ill have to work. i dvr the whole tour and use it to watch while im on the elliptical in the am fasted. pretty sad huh? LOL...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ha ha, most people hate cutting but I love it. Results are quicker for sure but I also find it so much easier to stick to a plan! Except my night in with the boys on Saturday but that'll just be my cheat for the week.
> 
> Cav will be good, he was unlucky with the crash and today? Well, you can't win them all. I should get to watch *tomorrow stage live*. Gotta be better than watching a miserable Scottish cvnt in a Wimbledon semi!!!





> LOL.. fortunately ive gotten to watch 3 out of 5 live! tomorrow ill have to work. i dvr the whole* tour* and use it to watch while im on the elliptical in the am fasted. pretty sad huh? LOL...



i just want one of their spare bikes!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

mini cut..I like this....sounds less painful then cutting.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> LOL.. fortunately ive gotten to watch 3 out of 5 live! tomorrow ill have to work. i dvr the whole tour and use it to watch while im on the elliptical in the am fasted. pretty sad huh? LOL...


Not sad, whatever works for you. For morning cardio I watch the news or rad a book (LIC days).

----------


## Back In Black

So I managed 100 mins cardio over the last 3 days but that'll be it til Monday.

Made a decision to drop deadlifts forever :Frown:  I twinges my lower back after 2 reps on my first work set today. It's not worth the risk anymore. I don't mind not squatting but I'll miss the dl's!!! On the plus side I was stronger on my china despite being several lbs heavier than last week!

----------


## bikeral

Way to go Stem. I still do the deadlifts but never too heavy.

----------


## AXx

> Made a decision to drop deadlifts forever I twinges my lower back after 2 reps on my first work set today.


How much weight? Was it the weight or form? Im having the same issue but with squats, my knee feels like its coming out the front of my leg on the decent. I keep fogetting Im not 21 anymore  :Tear:

----------


## Back In Black

> How much weight? Was it the weight or form? Im having the same issue but with squats, my knee feels like its coming out the front of my leg on the decent. I keep fogetting Im not 21 anymore


I have ongoing lower back issues. Result of car accident and one leg shorter than the other. I have a tendency to twist just a little but sometimes that's enough to give me pain and mobility issues for weeks. I have been using a hex bar which is much better as I pull straight up rather than up and back. C'est la vie! My health comes first though I am still feeling the twinge several hours later! It was only 130kg (286lbs)!

May be that I never do them again. We shall see!

----------


## --->>405<<---

I dont do them Heavy and have no back probs.. Reason being - i dont want any!

----------


## AXx

I rarely get over 275lbs for this very reason!!! Hope all is well soon buddy.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Whatcha think about bradley wiggins?

----------


## Back In Black

> Whatcha think about bradley wiggins?


Like him, think he's got a bit of a chance for the overall!

Lower back definitely tweaked, a little sore. But no lifting til day so I'll Hopefully be ok!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ill be startn my cut tomorrow am.. hope to see u here somewhere!  :Smilie:  watching stage 8 rite now on DVR..

----------


## bikeral

Stem can't have your thread lost to page 2...

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ good work al!  :Wink: 

stem tighten up man!

----------


## Back In Black

Balls, I was hoping this could slip quietly away!

Well, since tweaking my back I went away for a lovely, expensive, though wet, couple of days. In 2 weeks I have only lifted 3 times and done 2 fasted cardio sessions. Back feels ok but will give it a light test with some Romanian deadlifts in today's leg workout. Then I'll sit on a bike for 30 mins and watch the conclusion of todays tour de France stage!

Weighed in yesterday at 176 which I'm happy with. TBH my carbs are too high to really cut back down to 8% but I will keep them as they are and work more on a recomp than a cut.

----------


## --->>405<<---

well i hope ur back gets better. i remember the last time i think u were trying to move a fence or something. be more careful with that back mate!

----------


## milky01623

Hey steM how's it going sorry to hear about your back man hope your recomp/cut goes well,I've just got back so I'm just dropping by

----------


## bikeral

> *Balls, I was hoping this could slip quietly away!*
> 
> Well, since tweaking my back I went away for a lovely, expensive, though wet, couple of days. In 2 weeks I have only lifted 3 times and done 2 fasted cardio sessions. Back feels ok but will give it a light test with some Romanian deadlifts in today's leg workout. Then I'll sit on a bike for 30 mins and watch the conclusion of todays tour de France stage!
> 
> Weighed in yesterday at 176 which I'm happy with. TBH my carbs are too high to really cut back down to 8% but I will keep them as they are and work more on a recomp than a cut.


You know we can't allow that. Hope the back gets better soon.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

injuries stink! but u at least u know what to do  :Smilie: 

CARBS = evil. I think they SATAN.

----------


## Back In Black

> injuries stink! but u at least u know what to do 
> 
> CARBS = evil. I think they SATAN.


Nooooooooooooo! Carbs are good. The right ones at the right time anyway!

Back was ok on RDL's but I only did 60kg (132lbs) at 20 reps.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> 2 meals down, 2 to go; I'm really enjoying only 4 meals a day. As soon as finances allow I'll be removing the vast majority of protein powders from my diet. They are about 20% of my total protein intake at the moment and I'm hoping to reduce them to about 10%, utilising BCAA's as a fast digesting protein instead.


Hey stem, just started following this thread and I came across this post. I am curious how bcaas fit into a diet and how you calculate the protein content? I saw a product called 100% bcaa and Id like to know how it works and what it does for someone bulking. 

Good read so far, only on page 4 lol but subscribed now! 

Good luck brother!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey stem, just started following this thread and I came across this post. I am curious how bcaas fit into a diet and how you calculate the protein content? I saw a product called 100% bcaa and Id like to know how it works and what it does for someone bulking.
> 
> Good read so far, only on page 4 lol but subscribed now!
> 
> Good luck brother!!!


Welcome dude.

I don't calculate macro's from BCAA's as they are so minimal.

I don't like eating within 30 mind of the end of exercise (cardio or lifting) so I take 10g BCAA's instead. Then I eat a normal meal. 

I stopped taking them before fasted cardio due to the minor insulin spike they give.

I do like taking 10g before lifting though, I do find my energy levels are slightly better.

If I didn't get BCAA's cheap enough then I wouldn't bother with them. Much more useful when cutting rather than bulking.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ ive still got a whole tub of purple wraath in my bathroom i havent touched in months. maybe i should throw it in my gym bag? i have pretty much eliminated all protein powders/BB supps.. but i suppose especially on low carb days itd help with depletion workouts? i will chk for carbs i dont know if it has any or not.

----------


## Back In Black

Update- up until Monday I had lifted 4x in 17 days. This week I am back in the game. My back still grieves me a little and a had 2 days of menu tasting at the weekend but I've done 3 good cardio sessions and lifted twice. Think I'm gonna update this as Bikeral does, seems the best way. So-

Monday
Chest and bi's and a combo of HIIT and LIC cardio

Tuesday
45 mins fasted cardio

Wednesday
Back and cardio of HIIT/LIC/interval

Weigh in day tomorrow!

----------


## AXx

I assume the "TOUR" is making you lazy, lol. I also assume you have been watching it everyday right? I would like to give props to team BMC for having the most breakdowns possible, lol. Good luck on the weigh in bro.

----------


## Back In Black

> I assume the "TOUR" is making you lazy, lol. I also assume you have been watching it everyday right? I would like to give props to team BMC for having the most breakdowns possible, lol. Good luck on the weigh in bro.


I love 'Le Tour'! I'm fortunate that I don't work in the afternoon (actually, not any time at the moment) so its on in the background live as it happens. If I'm lucky I can coincide the conclusion of a stage with my gym cardio!

Yeah, BMC had it a bit rough but props to Sky in the 'tack incident' the other day. Roll on Sunday, hoping for a British one two!

----------


## AXx

I think the tack incident was sketchy at best, well I will settle for a british 1, 2 as long as Tejay still does well!!

----------


## AXx

Sagan is rolling, Wiggins seems to be an ok athelete too, lol. Yes team SKY is ok I suppose, lol J/K

----------


## Back In Black

Thursday

44mins LIC - eliptical and incline walk

Weight 178.25 up 1lb on last week (not good) and up 8lbs overall!

----------


## --->>405<<---

I thought u were cutting?? Need some diet advice mate?? LOL  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> I thought u were cutting?? Need some diet advice mate?? LOL


It's a northern thing we always do the opposite lol

----------


## Back In Black

Yeah, that's what menu tasting does. Despite the extra cardio!

I think I look leaner than last week though. Lose 2-3lbs of fat and I will up the carbs a little again.

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like a mini-cut/bulk! gonna try to get my road bike next week!

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem just checking in. Looks like you are back on track. Keep the log going, its one extra reason to get it done.
Good luck with the new business. I know I could not work with food. I'd eat all the profits. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Delts and tri's done. Followed by 35mind HIIT/LIC on treadmill.

----------


## milky01623

> Delts and tri's done. Followed by 35mind HIIT/LIC on treadmill.


You should be packing lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey stem did u see hwo dropped in last nite???

----------


## Back In Black

> hey stem did u see hwo dropped in last nite???


I did. Wonder if he is gonna stick about. Hope so!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am gonna do lean bulk by lifting weights LOL

----------


## Back In Black

Weekend went pear shaped-no training and poor diet!

Monday - legs plus 35 mins cardio

Tuesday - 40 mins fasted cardio

Back to packing up the house.

Oh yeah, summer finally arrived over here :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Weekend went pear shaped-no training and poor diet! *mustve been fun then!*
> 
> Monday - legs plus 35 mins cardio
> 
> Tuesday - 40 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Back to packing up the house. 
> 
> Oh yeah, summer finally arrived over here


 dang man its been brutal here for a couple months!

----------


## milky01623

> Weekend went pear shaped-no training and poor diet!
> 
> Monday - legs plus 35 mins cardio
> 
> Tuesday - 40 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Back to packing up the house.
> 
> Oh yeah, summer finally arrived over here


At least on the bonus side your getting in the gym that alone can't b easy what with moving too ;-)

----------


## Back In Black

Wednesday - chest and biceps followed by 35 mins LIC.

Current macro's C/P/F 180/250/45 this is officially a mini cut!

----------


## --->>405<<---

(finally)? join the club  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

It's about time too

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Wednesday - chest and biceps followed by 35 mins LIC.
> 
> Current macro's C/P/F 180/250/45 this is officially a mini cut!


Mini cut? I thought u started the lean bulk 5-19-2012 and it's been 2 months... Cutting already? LoL u hate bf don't u!!! Lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey buddy. i downloaded it and it says the folder is empty when i try to open it?

----------


## Back In Black

> Mini cut? I thought u started the lean bulk 5-19-2012 and it's been 2 months... Cutting already? LoL u hate bf don't u!!! Lol


It was quite unsuccessful. But yeah, I'd rather be 170 and lean than 185 and fat. Hoping to soon be in a position to retake control if my life and go for it again!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> it was quite unsuccessful. But yeah, *i'd rather be 170 and lean than 185 and fat.* hoping to soon be in a position to retake control if my life and go for it again!


well put mate!

----------


## RaginCajun

> It was quite unsuccessful. But yeah, I'd rather be 170 and lean than 185 and fat. Hoping to soon be in a position to retake control if my life and go for it again!


that's what i am shooting for also. really do not care about my weight, just the mirror! any who, how is everything going with the biz and moving?

----------


## milky01623

> It was quite unsuccessful. But yeah, I'd rather be 170 and lean than 185 and fat. Hoping to soon be in a position to retake control if my life and go for it again!


Hey that's not fair I'm still fat lol

----------


## >Good Luck<

> It was quite unsuccessful. But yeah, I'd rather be 170 and lean than 185 and fat. Hoping to soon be in a position to retake control if my life and go for it again!


I don't blame you. Fat sucks for most people! Good luck with getting it together and all.

----------


## Back In Black

Weigh in day - 176.25. Down 1lb from last week and same as week before.

Thursday
Morning -43 mins LIC
Afternoon - back and abs followed by 10x HIIT and 15 mins LIC

----------


## --->>405<<---

u sure it wasnt 42:13 LIC?  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Definitely 43. Was too hungry to do anymore!

----------


## Back In Black

Friday
Morning 45 mins fasted LIC
Afternoon delts and tri's

This weeks cheat meal is tonight-pizza! Good job I lost 1lb between yesterday and today :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Friday
> Morning 45 mins fasted LIC
> Afternoon delts and tri's
> 
> *This weeks cheat meal is tonight-pizza*! Good job I lost 1lb between yesterday and today


until tomorrow! LOL  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> until tomorrow! LOL


Gonna try and exercise some self control this weekend! Next weekend may be a bit messy with the move but i'll be damned if I'm gonna do all this extra cardio and get no aesthetic benefit from it!

----------


## milky01623

> Gonna try and exercise some self control this weekend! Next weekend may be a bit messy with the move but i'll be damned if I'm gonna do all this extra cardio and get no aesthetic benefit from it!


Dude forget cardio during the week when your lady starts next week you'll not know where to turn lol
But never fear get in touch wi me and we'll goto my gym for an hour or two after all that's what friends are for

----------


## Back In Black

Day off today. Except packing! Shouldn't be a problem hitting macro's; maybe not the best food choices though!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday
> Morning 45 mins fasted LIC
> Afternoon delts and tri's
> 
> This weeks* cheat meal* is tonight-pizza! Good job I lost 1lb between yesterday and today


this reminds me that cheat meals r only once per week!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day off* today.* Except packing*! Shouldn't be a problem hitting macro's; maybe not the best food choices though!


think id rather have the day "ON"  :Smilie:

----------


## greenwell001

> It's a synthetic version of yohimbe a bark extract that was initially used as a test booster/'mood' enhancer. It's supposed to target stubborn fat used in the right quantities. It doesn't work in the presence of insulin hence, no BCAA's before morning cardio. The synthetic version is much more stable than the extract and has less sides.


how long will you stay in a fasted state on cardio days? i am digging you workout and diet. i was planning on going 6-7 hrs fasted on cardio days and then loading up at night with clean carbs and proteins to reload glycogen stores for the next day. How is the yohimbe extract working for you? i have been trying to keep insulin levels as low as possible even on workout days until after workout and then grub to boost insulin sensitivity. so that means only green veggies and no more than 30 grams of protein and only carbs from this until after workout then load the f up. i have dropped bf and kept pretty good strength but not keeping everything and its time for a change. I may modify what you have layed out as it seems to be a really good foundation, but personlize it for me. good work and thanks for the info.

----------


## Back In Black

That damned elusive Pimpernel!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey! what did u have to get this from like page 4??  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

he's back!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> he's back!!!!!!!!!!


And he's fat!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> hey! what did u have to get this from like page 4??


Huh?

----------


## bikeral

> *And he's fat!!!*!


PICS or it did not happen.

----------


## GreMos

> PICS or it did not happen.


I'm fat

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Huh?


let me put it in simpler terms.. 

how far back in the history of this forum did u have to go to retrieve your thread? page 4??? 

better?  :Wink: 

i thought u english guys were supposed to be smart! LOL

----------


## Back In Black

> let me put it in simpler terms..
> 
> how far back in the history of this forum did u have to go to retrieve your thread? page 4???
> 
> better? 
> 
> i thought u english guys were supposed to be smart! LOL


Ha ha, no idea mate. It was quicker to go into my profile and search under my threads. That's smart!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ha ha, no idea mate. It was quicker to go into my profile and search under my threads. That's smart!


touche!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> PICS or it did not happen.


Mate, 6 weeks of barely no training and eating what and when I want, including a seaside holiday! I gained 15-20lbs. That's pretty good work! 

And if my Internet connection was anything other than archaic, I'd gladly post a pic of my fat tum!

----------


## bikeral

I'm sure you will turn this around real quick. looking forward to your cut thread if you plan to do one.

----------


## Back In Black

I'll do it here.

150g carbs
250g pro
45g fat

I've been loosely following this the last 3 days and pooped/p1ssed out 3lbs so far. I need to drop another 14lbs by end of October.

----------


## --->>405<<---

u know stem this month will complete my 12th month on this board! amazing! and im still using the same thread!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Mate, 6 weeks of barely no training and eating what and when I want, including a seaside holiday! I gained 15-20lbs. That's pretty good work! 
> 
> And if my Internet connection was anything other than archaic, I'd gladly post a pic of my fat tum!


ohhhhh, so u are human LOL and welcome back!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mate, 6 weeks of barely no training and eating what and when I want, including a seaside holiday! I gained 15-20lbs. That's pretty good work!
> 
> And if my Internet connection was anything other than archaic, I'd gladly post a pic of my fat tum!


Damn! Sounds like a mini bulk!

----------


## Back In Black

> Damn! Sounds like a mini bulk!


DIRTY bulk! No LBM gained!

Down from 189lbs on Monday to 184.75lbs this morning.

Goddamn fasted cardio! All LIC as my loans and flutes are still blasted from Tuesday's legs session!

----------


## milky01623

> DIRTY bulk! No LBM gained!
> 
> Down from 189lbs on Monday to 184.75lbs this morning.
> 
> Goddamn fasted cardio! All LIC as my loans and flutes are still blasted from Tuesday's legs session!


Loans and flutes?
When'd ya wanna training session now your back?

----------


## Back In Black

Arse, that shoulda read hams and glutes! I typed when I was on a treadmill!

When I get my little on to nursery the week after next I can reorganise stuff and you can embarrass me in the weights room!

----------


## milky01623

> Arse, that shoulda read hams and glutes! I typed when I was on a treadmill!
> 
> When I get my little on to nursery the week after next I can reorganise stuff and you can embarrass me in the weights room!


Sir I have no doubt in my mind that by the time we train you'll put me to shame lol ;-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *DIRTY bulk!* *No LBM gained!*
> Down from 189lbs on Monday to 184.75lbs this morning.
> 
> Goddamn fasted cardio! All LIC as my loans and flutes are still blasted from Tuesday's legs session!


new term on me. funny. i call DIRTY cut. No LBM lost!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

TGI Fridays = BAAAAAD!!!!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

> TGI Fridays = BAAAAAD!!!!!!!!


Not good dude but nice haha

----------


## Back In Black

So, about 6 weeks ago I was at about 188lbs and 15%+ bodyfat. Moving house, holidays and a general feeling of malaise took me away from my goals and I ended up, well, fat and out of shape!

I dropped 6-8lbs fairly quickly and have since been recomping at about 182lbs. Currently about 10% from the front and about 12% from the rear. With the exception of legs almost every exercise has been getting weaker. Poor sleep, irritability and almost no libido led me to investigate TRT. Test was low so I started my TRT one week ago, hoping it resolves some issues!

Suprisingly my E2 levels were normal. Suprising as I now have quite a severe case of gyno, particularly on the right side. Tender and very hard and getting bigger. I wear a compression vest whenever I go out the house. Yesterday I finally found a surgeon that I feel comfortable with to carry out my op for removal. He thinks it may be something called P.A.S.H. which may or may not be hormone caused. Hopefully when it's out and biopsied we will know for sure. Anyway, operation is 5 weeks today. No exercise at all for 7 days and then it'll probably be cardio and legs only for at least 4 weeks. Thats gonna be tough and I will need to adjust my calories and macro's accordingly.

So, had a few unhappy months but feeling positive now that things are changing for the better! Now, if I can just find a retail premises at the right price life would be great!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Good to see you back on track and feeling positive.

----------


## milky01623

Great to see you back buddy

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Great to see you back buddy


whats ur excuse??  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

stem i will pray for u man!  :Smilie: 

hope it all turns out well! i remember talking to u about TRT when i was investigating mine and u said u had urs chekd and it was good. im glad u went back and had it chekd again. funny how things change.

----------


## Back In Black

> stem i will pray for u man! 
> 
> hope it all turns out well! i remember talking to u about TRT when i was investigating mine and u said u had urs chekd and it was good. im glad u went back and had it chekd again. funny how things change.


Thanks mate.

I was told it was normal by a Dr at the breast clinic. She also told me protein shakes could give you gyno. I lost faith in my issue being resolved after that. Should have got my test checked straight away. In fairness my test is just within range, according to the NHS that's normal. Had to go private but I suspect the outlay will be worth it!

----------


## digsy1983

your op must be close now man. 

here's a bump for good luck!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Damn, I knew someone would bump this eventually! Cheers mate :Wink: 

Surgery is next Wednesday, 6 days time. Can't wait. Even the thoughts of recovery/pain and not working out are outweight at the aesthetic results I am hoping for. Plus, both sides are painful even now, especially when my little girl elbows me there. Interested to see the results of the histology/biopsy afterwards.

Sadly, I am just starting to feel a benefit in terms of physique from my TRT. On the plus side I should make some great gains when I get back to training properly.

Currently at 186lbs and, despite having just had 2 big weekends away, that's only 2lbs above where I want to/will be at on surgery day. 2 more lifting days and 3 or 4 cardio sessions left which I intend to make the very most of!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wishing you the very best outcome on your upcoming surgery! Interesting...i have a pre-surgery desired weight too and am counting the number of workouts. 

i do have a question for you based on bmwgirls thread when you mentioned  :Embarrassment: nce diet is dialled in, we can discuss other, BETTER, options as a fat burner. She is on whinny i think. What would you suggest if her diet was dialed in.....i am asking for myself!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wishing you the very best outcome on your upcoming surgery! Interesting...i have a pre-surgery desired weight too and am counting the number of workouts. 

i do have a question for you based on bmwgirls thread when you mentioned  :Embarrassment: nce diet is dialled in, we can discuss other, BETTER, options as a fat burner. She is on whinny i think. What would you suggest if her diet was dialed in.....i am asking for myself!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i guess i really want to know....the dreaded double post LOL

----------


## Back In Black

> i guess i really want to know....the dreaded double post LOL


Ha ha, really keen! Winny is often used in cutting cycles but its thermogenic properties are, as I understand, limited and it just makes muscle look 'harder' when already lean. It's a safer steroid to use for women but only in the right amounts, for some basic lean gains. But the oral version is very toxic to the liver.

I know that wasn't your question, btw! The only 3 thermogenic compounds that I could recommend as working would be ECA, clen and also Yohimbine HCL with caffeine. Each one has their own side effects and risks that you/anybody should thoroughly research before starting. Clen is probably the most effective but carries the highest health risks.

Surgery is in 4 days. That's one more lifting session and 1 more fasted cardio session before I get maybe 10 days off all exercise! My post surgery compression garments arrived today. Doesn't make it any more real, I simply can't wait to have it done!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx SteM. I was surprised u didn't mention anavar .....that one seems popular with fitness gals! 

We like surgery buddies. Crutches are adjusted and ready to go! Lol.

----------


## Back In Black

Anavar is a steroid still and, again, not a thermogenic as the others! When's your surgery?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thursday. As soon as I can walk unassisted, next the rotor cuff. I figure it be a good 6 months till I get a decent work out. So my lips r sealed (so to speak hahahahaha)

----------


## Back In Black

Anavar is a steroid still and, again, not a thermogenic as the others! When's your surgery?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Anavar is a steroid still and, again, not a thermogenic as the others! When's your surgery?


Dreaded bloody double post!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Don't know how that happened, they are 3 hours apart!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ must be going thru an upgrade or something as the site is very off today. The forum list is not showing up at all. And the threads are on my profile page....

----------


## milky01623

Good luck for today buddy :-)

We'll train soon

----------


## Back In Black

Cheers Milky. Surgery tomorrow, can't wait. Have no quarms about it. Not nervous, no worrying, no lack of sleep. More concerned about the housework not getting done for the next week!

Trained on Sunday for the last time and I'm at my desired weight of 184 as of this morning.

I'll be dropping 50g each of carbs and protein from my diet as of today for the next 12 days or so. Can't even consider LIC until my dressings come off after 7 days. I suspect that cardio is the only exercise I'll be able to do for the rest of the year so it may end up being a mini cut until XMAS.

2 more meals today and then nothing to eat for 24 hours (if I'm in the mood after my op!).

----------


## krugerr

Best of luck SteM. Hope it goes as planned, and a speedy recovery  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

wish ya luck my friend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wishing you well and Godspeed recovery!

----------


## Back In Black

Day after surgery, just waiting to get my drains out. There was a HUGE lump in my right side, not sure how it came out such a small incision. The surgeon's 'lump of the year'!

Hopefully I can leave in an hour or so and get home and catch up on last nights very broken sleep!

Looking forward to a real chest and no more continual daily pain!

----------


## milky01623

Glad to see your ok buddy :-)

I'll just return your Ann summers lingerie bra that I got u from Santa I guess you won't be needing it now shame really it was the satin lacy red and black number you asked for ......

----------


## Back In Black

> Glad to see your ok buddy :-)
> 
> I'll just return your Ann summers lingerie bra that I got u from Santa I guess you won't be needing it now shame really it was the satin lacy red and black number you asked for ......


Ha ha, I'll still have it. I'll dress my stormtrooper mannequin in it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see u made it thru buddy! get better!  :Smilie: 

hopefully now once recovered u will quit being such a slacker and get into the gym more and, as a result, get on here more!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Great news!!! I don't like extra lumps neither  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

> glad to see u made it thru buddy! get better! 
> 
> hopefully now once recovered u will quit being such a slacker and get into the gym more and, as a result, get on here more!


Thanks mate. You're not joking I have been a slacker, this will be a massive motivation to get back in the gym, whenever that may be!

----------


## Back In Black

> Great news!!! I don't like extra lumps neither


The bumps I had look much better on the fairer sex!

----------


## Back In Black

For the none squeamish...........

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad to hear that ya surgery was a success!

Ready to see ya back in the gym soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

> For the none squeamish...........
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129782"/>


Why is the drain bag over your body? Doesn't seem like a good idea!

----------


## Back In Black

> Why is the drain bag over your body? Doesn't seem like a good idea!


I think it was for the picture only, to show the volume. I hope!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think it was for the picture only, to show the volume. I hope!!!


Gotcha. 

Any hot nurses giving ya sponge bath?

----------


## Back In Black

> Gotcha. 
> 
> Any hot nurses giving ya sponge bath?


A gentleman never tells!!!!

TBH, I suspect they were all over me whilst I was unconscious, they normally are!

----------


## RaginCajun

> A gentleman never tells!!!!
> 
> TBH, I suspect they were all over me whilst I was unconscious, they normally are!


Ha!!!

----------


## milky01623

> A gentleman never tells!!!!
> 
> TBH, I suspect they were all over me whilst I was unconscious, they normally are!


Dude you wish lmfao

----------


## digsy1983

glad to see your ok and your spirit is up! 

p.s, what are you doing with a stormtrooper mannequin??  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> glad to see your ok and your spirit is up! 
> 
> p.s, what are you doing with a stormtrooper mannequin??


It's armour I used to wear. Now I don't get much chance. Every home should have one!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

do u have storm trooper (star wars) armour?? (u lucky dog!)

if so where did u get it?? i want some!

----------


## Back In Black

I wore it on the red carpet at the Episode III premiere in London. Amongst lots of other places.

There are different types of armour you can get. There's a USA version called the FX. It's oversized and fits more muscular and, erm, fatter people than the more authentic stuff. The helmets are waaay too big though, even if you got the armour you'd have to buy an accurate helmet. Fleabay is often the best outlet for armour.

You could come to London and get fitted out by the guy who designed the originals. Thats about 3x as much $ though!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Wow Stem, I had no idea you were going through all of this... my fault for not checking in on your thread much more often. Glad to hear it went well, wishing you a speedy recovery, then you get your ass back in there like a beast!!!

----------


## Back In Black

I'm in this line up!

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool! thats awesome! ur a real fan huh?  :Smilie: 

like this: ($800-$1200) id like to note the waist looks a little funny to me here??

----------


## Back In Black

Definitely NOT that one mate. That's an expensive fancy dress version. I hate it.

originalstormtrooper dot com For the more discerning gentleman!

----------


## Back In Black

> cool! thats awesome! ur a real fan huh? 
> 
> like this: ($800-$1200) id like to note the *waist looks a little funny* to me here??


Hmmm, it's not painted. But it's also the Return Of The Jedi version rather than ANH or ESB. ROTJ was made by a different prop company.

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha! i couldnt put a finger on it but knew i didnt like the way it looked! kinda reminded me of a cheap pair of white dress shoes!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

That pic was also a prototype. The actual one that went on sale wasn't as good!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ive bookmarked the site u told me. thats cool as heck man! i havent really done a whole lot of dressing up for costume things but i would if i had that outfit!

----------


## RaginCajun

didn't know yall were a bunch of star wars nerds!

----------


## milky01623

> didn't know yall were a bunch of star wars nerds!


Dude it's mandatory if your a Brit

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude it's mandatory if your a Brit


learn something new everyday!

----------


## Back In Black

> Dude it's mandatory if your a Brit


And of a certain age :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

I'm 6 days post op today and I just remove my very uncomfortable compression bandages.

It's a super neat job and I have minimal bruising and swelling. Things look a little mis-shapen because its very early days and my pecs look TINY, arrrghhhh!

I now get to wear a surgical compression vest for several weeks.

I was thinking, before the op, I'd be back doing some LIC after a week but that won't be the case. Maybe 10days post op I'll do some, if not I'll wait 14days and then do 4 fasted LIC cardio sessions until Xmas. Doubt I'll be doing any lifting before then either.

Oh, and my diet since op day has been pretty awful and gained 3lbs which isn't much compared to what I've been eating!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm 6 days post op today and I just remove my very uncomfortable compression bandages.
> 
> Oh, and my diet since op day has been pretty awful and *gained 3lbs* which isn't much compared to what I've been eating!


 :Chairshot:  on the three pounds....criminal!!! 

good news on your recovery and must not rush the recovery...even tho it's so hard to be idle, tis best!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

get better then get busy! matey boy  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

*CONGRATS MATE!!!*  :0jackson:

----------


## gbrice75

Stem - congrats on making staff brother, well deserved and a long time coming!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Congrats Stem! Well done! You deserve it!

 :Happybunch:

----------


## digsy1983

Whhoooo! Promotion buddy!!  :Smilie:  

A great compliment for you and a massive bonus for this site and it's member's. 

Well done!

----------


## milky01623

Well done top man

----------


## --->>405<<---

*IT HAD TO BE DONE I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h44LIiaZhHE

----------


## RaginCajun

> *IT HAD TO BE DONE I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!!* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h44LIiaZhHE


hahahahaha!!!!

why the name change? i missed something!

----------


## Back In Black

Dagnabbit, who bumped this sad old thread.

9 months in, body fat up by 4-5%, weight up by 19lbs, despite 2 months of no gym due to surgery. I'm not upset at that but soon the fun really begins.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Dagnabbit, who bumped this sad old thread.
> 
> 9 months in, body fat up by 4-5%, weight up by 19lbs, despite 2 months of no gym due to surgery. I'm not upset at that but soon the fun really begins.


LOL.. tat'd be me matey boy! LOL.. 

why did i bump it? post # 339 has ur answer!

----------


## Back In Black

> LOL.. tat'd be me matey boy! LOL.. 
> 
> why did i bump it? post # 339 has ur answer!


I know mate, second time I've heard that today,also in gym session this morning! Gotta love 1980's big haired rock :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Dagnabbit, who bumped this sad old thread.
> 
> 9 months in, body fat up by 4-5%, weight up by 19lbs, despite 2 months of no gym due to surgery. I'm not upset at that but soon the fun really begins.


What's total bodyfat at right now?

----------


## Back In Black

> What's total bodyfat at right now?


Lord mate, I hardly dare guess anymore. My arse is about 25 and parts of my abs 10. I'm going for a round 13% or so. Just starting a cheeky little 3 week mild cut before a prop 8 weeker.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lord mate, I hardly dare guess anymore. My arse is about 25 and parts of my abs 10. I'm going for a round 13% or so. Just starting a cheeky little 3 week mild cut before a prop 8 weeker.


so you think you are around 18-20% right now?

----------


## Back In Black

> so you think you are around 18-20% right now?


13 mate, I worded it all wrong above!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 13 mate, I worded it all wrong above!!


that's what i was hoping!

----------


## gbrice75

> Lord mate, I hardly dare guess anymore. My arse is about 25


 :LOL: 

Sounds like me!

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem, do I call you Mr. Black now?

Good to see you are back at it.

Will you be logging?

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey stem, do I call you Mr. Black now?
> 
> Good to see you are back at it.
> 
> Will you be logging?


You may call me what you wish sir, preferably not the S word though :Smilie: 

Might log. I'm only 187lbs at 13%ish and doing a 3 week cut. First 2 weeks on clen with only a minor drop in cals. 

Tell you what, if its looking good, I'll log!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You may call me what you wish sir, preferably not the S word though
> 
> Might log. I'm only 187lbs at 13%ish and doing a 3 week cut. First 2 weeks on clen with only a minor drop in cals.
> 
> Tell you what, if its looking good, I'll log!


There was another person on the board with your chest.....and I got so confused! I will call u AC DC. Hahahahaha

----------


## Back In Black

> There was another person on the board with your chest.....and I got so confused! I will call u AC DC. Hahahahaha


Erm, I don't really swing that way, but as its you I'll allow it :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Lord mate, I hardly dare guess anymore. *My arse is about 25 and parts of my abs 10.* I'm going for a round 13% or so. Just starting a cheeky little 3 week mild cut before a prop 8 weeker.


thats funny as well as a bit gross to think of u holding most of ur fat in ur BUTT!!  :Smilie:  LOL.. (fat butt!) hahahahaha

----------


## Back In Black

> thats funny as well as a bit gross to think of u holding most of ur fat in ur BUTT!!  LOL.. (fat butt!) hahahahaha


Damn genetics mate. Still, I do have abs at 12% :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Erm, I don't really swing that way, but as its you I'll allow it


AC DC is the group that did the song. If u no like I will call you Mr B.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thats funny as well as a bit gross to think of u holding most of ur fat in ur BUTT!!  LOL.. (fat butt!) hahahahaha


And don't u ever post something like this in my thread. Lol.

----------


## Back In Black

> AC DC is the group that did the song. If u no like I will call you Mr B.


I know dear, was being a little facetious. You know you can call me whatever you like :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Just messing with u buddy!

----------


## Back In Black

Well I just completed the best weeks training I've had in about a year. Despite running a slight deficit in cals. Everything felt great. I'm hoping this is the start of something as I've been looking pretty ropey for the past year or two I terms of LBM.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well I just completed the best weeks training I've had in about a year. Despite running a slight deficit in cals. Everything felt great. I'm hoping this is the start of something as I've been looking pretty ropey for the past year or two I terms of LBM.


That's awesome stem!

I F'n broke my toe the other day so I'm the opposite of you at the moment! Pissed off!

Glad to hear your back on track

----------

